# Consistent head size



## Christie Photo (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm preparing 30 or so portraits to be used in a class composite.  Is there a good way of doing this repeatedly?  I'm using Photoshop.

Thanks for any ideas.

-Pete


----------



## Garbz (Aug 10, 2010)

What a useless post....


Pete do a quick google on photoshop actions. The action recorder will blow your mind, especially if your tasks are incredibly repetitive. It sucks a bit when if you're making different adjustments to each picture (cropping for instance), but if for every image you doing the same things with the same values then you can record an action and then even batch apply that action on a directory of your choice.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 10, 2010)

Garbz said:


> ...do a quick google on photoshop actions. The action recorder will blow your mind, ...



Yes, it does.  I've created actions for cropping, vignetting, saving files and the like, but I'm not sure how to proceed with this one.  When I set the head size for passports and yearbook glossies, I just sort of sneak up on it until I get one that meets the specs.  There has to be a better way to do this.  Maybe I'm just wishing.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 10, 2010)

Off the top of my head, I'd create a blank 'template' file.  Make it the size & resolution that you need for the final images.  Set Photoshop to show the rulers.  You can then either show the grid lines or drag out your own guide lines and place them where you want (top & bottom of the head, for example).  

Then just drag each photo onto this template and move/resize them so that the heads line up with the guide lines, and will thus be the same size.  

It's still a bit labor intensive, but with only 30 to do, it shouldn't be to bad.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 10, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Off the top of my head, I'd create a blank 'template' file...



Sweet!  Thanks, Mike.

-Pete


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 10, 2010)

Wait.. didnt you shoot them on the same chair, on a tripod, same distance, and same zoom?  If not then I dont think an action will do anything (unless I am really missing something).


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 10, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Wait.. didnt you shoot them on the same chair, on a tripod, same distance, and same zoom?  If not then I dont think an action will do anything (unless I am really missing something).



Yeah...  I did shoot that way, but everyone has a different sized melon...  some have "big hair," and some lean in or out.

I think you're right.  I can't imagine an action that would work.  Mike's template idea will save me some time.

-Pete


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 11, 2010)

So those with a small "melon" are now to get a big one, they'll be happy. H


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 11, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> So those with a small "melon" are now to get a big one, they'll be happy. H



Yeah...  or vice versa.

Oh well.

-Pete


----------



## sobolik (Aug 11, 2010)

"a class composite"

Very simple.  

Select each head shot with the lasso tool and copy it.  (one at a time)

Paste each into the new composite created photo and select Image-transform-free transform. (Elements 5.0) and you can size each head shot to perfection


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 12, 2010)

sobolik said:


> "a class composite"  Very simple.



No.  Not really.  At least not the way you propose.  That would result in images with the same head size but with differing overall sizes.

Besides...  I'm not doing the composite.  I'm preparing files to be used in creating a composite.

Thanks, though.

-Pete


----------

